
Facebook to exclude US users from some privacy enhancements - throwaway2016a
https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/04/facebook-gdpr-wont-be-universal/
======
dang
Most comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16750976](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16750976).

~~~
forgotmypw
Sorry, I loaded the page before you posted your comment.

~~~
dang
No worries. I moved your comment to the other thread.

------
nautilus12
This is misleading and a great example of negative spin, should read more like
“Facebook to not include newly rigorous european privacy enhancements”

~~~
marksomnian
That is, to a certain extent, disingenuous as well. How about "Facebook will
not roll out European privacy-related code changes to US"

~~~
tapsboy
Nope, more like: "Facebook will not roll out European privacy-related code
changes to rest of the world"

~~~
kerng
GDPR is not just about "code changes", it includes any entity
handling/processing data (marketing, sales, operations,..)- not just code, or
the frontend UI.

~~~
tapsboy
Agreed, my comment was just a refreshment of title from previous commenter

